# Warning Signs Of A Stroke



## moore2me (May 19, 2008)

The Center for Disease Control issued an article last week on what to do in suspected stroke cases. They found that many people are not taking steps that will help them or their loved ones get the best treatment results. Here is a summary of that article.

From MMWR http://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/preview/mmwrhtml/mm5718a2.htm

*Awareness of the 5 Warning Signs of a Stroke & What Should You Do?*

Approximately 54% of U.S. stroke deaths in 2004 occurred outside of a hospital . Intravenous administration of tissue plasminogen activator has clinical benefits for patients with acute ischemic stroke; however, treatment should begin within 3 hours of symptom onset for these benefits to be realized. Receiving treatment quickly after a stroke is critical to lowering the risk for disability and even death. 

*Rapid treatment requires that persons 1) recognize the warning symptoms of stroke and 2) call 9-1-1 immediately.* These findings indicate a need to increase awareness of stroke warning symptoms in the entire population, and particularly among blacks, Hispanics, men, and persons at lower education levels. In addition, increased education efforts in multiple languages might help improve awareness among non-English-speaking Hispanics and others.

*Here are the 5 warning signs:*

 Sudden numbness or weakness of the face, arm, or leg, especially on one side; 

 Sudden confusion or trouble speaking; 

 Sudden trouble walking, dizziness, or loss of balance; 

 Sudden trouble seeing in one or both eyes; and 

 A severe headache with no known cause.


*Heres what you should do. 
Call 911 immediately.*

*
Moore's note: I am guilty of not following this protocol. When a family member of mine had a stroke at an early age, we did not suspect that it could possibly be a stroke. We did not call 911 within 3 hours, we tried to wait it out to see if he would get better. He did not. Today, ten years later, he still has some brain damage and damage to one side of his body from that stroke. I can't help but wondering how much better his quality of life would be if our family had of responded promptly and called 911.*


----------



## jeannie117 (May 19, 2008)

Thank you for sharing, dear. I'm sorry about what happened. That also happened to my aunt, she got dizzy one time for no reason and no one noticed she was unwell until she had a sort of seizure at her home. She passed away just a few hours after she was rushed to the hospital. Now we know that we had to be aware of the small symptoms. Thanks again for this post.


----------



## Frankie (May 19, 2008)

I'm always reminded of an article I read about strokes that included three commands to give to a person you suspect may be having a stroke:

- Smile
- Raise both arms
- Speak a simple sentence

These commands can help you see whether the person has numbness, weakness, or loss of voluntary movement, especially on one side of the face/body, as well as whether the person is confused or has trouble understanding.


----------



## Michell3z (May 27, 2008)

it was really useful and informative to every one. anyway, i found the signs of stroke which the American Stroke Association wants you to learn the warning signs of stroke:

* Sudden numbness or weakness of the face, arm or leg, especially on one side of the body.
* Sudden confusion, trouble speaking or understanding
* Sudden trouble seeing in one or both eyes
* Sudden trouble walking, dizziness, loss of balance or coordination
* Sudden, severe headache with no known cause


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 27, 2008)

I'll tell you a really odd story about recognizing a stroke. 

On one of our local television stations, the weatherman was doing his usual thing....giving his report, when he started slurring his words and couldn't keep his balance...etc....then suddenly fell to the floor. My parents, who were watching the broadcast, assumed (along with a LOT of other people) that he was drunk and had passed out! The station received thousands of phone calls complaining and saying that they couldn't believe that they allowed him on air drunk etc, etc.

Ironically, the news director was NOT in the station, but was at home and also was watching the broadcast. When she saw him slurring his words and saw his behavior, she immediately called the station and was saying... "get him off the air, and call 911... he's having a stroke!!!" Well, by that time he had fallen down. The other employees at the station thought he was drunk too, BUT, they did call 911, *at the news director's insistence*. Fortunately, the paramedics arrived and treated him and got him to the hospital. 

The next evening, they announced on the news that he was NOT drunk, as so many had assumed, but that he had had a stroke. Over the next few months, they followed his recovery and did a special health series on recognizing strokes and the recovery process. It was amazing.

Within three months, he made a full recovery, and is back on air. And to speak to him, you would think nothing happened. 

He credits his recovery to the news director, who recognized that he was having a stroke, and insisted that 911 be called.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 27, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I'll tell you a really odd story about recognizing a stroke.
> 
> On one of our local television stations, the weatherman was doing his usual thing....giving his report, when he started slurring his words and couldn't keep his balance...etc....then suddenly fell to the floor. My parents, who were watching the broadcast, assumed (along with a LOT of other people) that he was drunk and had passed out! The station received thousands of phone calls complaining and saying that they couldn't believe that they allowed him on air drunk etc, etc.
> 
> ...



Good for her! Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 27, 2008)

That's what I thought. I think what amazed me though, is that here she is... the boss... calling in and specifically telling them to call 911... and they didn't want to because they thought he was drunk. They ASSUMED he was drunk. Had anyone gotten close enough to him, there was NO odor of alcohol at all.




Surlysomething said:


> Good for her! Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## moore2me (May 27, 2008)

Great story Violet!!! Thanks for contributing it.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 27, 2008)

Thanks!

Strokes are serious business. My Grandmother had a stroke and laid at home alone for a day before she was found. They feel she either under-medicated herself, or over-medicated herself with her blood pressure medication. She lived about an hour away from us. Unfortunately by the time she was found, the damage was done. She had severe oxygen loss to the brain and was never herself again. She didn't know anyone, and didn't remember anything, and couldn't speak. She lived that way in a nursing home for nearly nine years. 

I miss her every single day. 



moore2me said:


> Great story Violet!!! Thanks for contributing it.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 5, 2008)

These warning signs can also occur a few days in advance of the big stroke too. My mother in law was weakened and confused for a couple days (mostly in the evenings). She then had a huge stroke while driving. It wasn't a bad car accident but the stroke ruined her for the rest of her life. She wound up having mini stroke episodes the rest of her life. I regret not telling her that we should take her to the hospital when she was acting funny for those couple of days. 

If you have high blood pressure and diabetes, really make sure that you keep an eye on it. She took 6 months off from taking care of herself and that's why she got the stroke. (health insurance issues)


----------

